#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  How To Make Touch Sensor Circuit Help!!!

## Mic-Mic Tria

My group searched on how to make capacitive touch circuit since capacitive sensor IC is not available here in the Philippines. We came up to this site http://www.buildcircuit.com/modes-of...e-and-astable/, how to make touch circuit using NE555. But when we've tried to implement this on our thesis it didn't work for multiple inputs. Do you know how to make a capacitive touch sensors that outputs one signal (when you pressed it turns on, and when not its off). Please help us. Watch this video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xky6AO7yGlw to have an idea on our project. Thank you. :): 





  Similar Threads: touch Microsoft is evangelizing touch Touch less touch screen user inter face vibration activated sensor circuit diagram needed Presentation Required on Touch Screens

----------

